# Oppo 203



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I currently own the Oppo 103d. Does the 203 have an advantage over the 103d if I don't have a 4k tv? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Quoting this post over on avsforum:

You get better format support from the HDMI Input, including the lossless Bitstreams and 4K video input.

You get Gigabit Ethernet, and USB 3 ports (2x, plus 1x USB 2)

You get Wifi built-in: No more dongle taking up space and a USB port

You get a faster processor

You get a motion sensitive Remote: No need to press a button to get it to light up

You get a 2nd HDMI output that does not carry moving video (it is single frame black -- there must be a video signal of some sort to carry HDMI audio)

You get Trigger In/Out sockets

You get an Optical IR Sensor on the rear (use an emitter tab or blaster in your cabinet), rather than a wired socket.

You get Extended Info display of Media formats and HDMI output formats

You get playback of DSD128 media files

You get an improved DAC for the Analog outputs

You get Closed Captions support (for older discs that have Closed Captions instead of Subtitles)

You get Text to Speech support for when navigating the Setup menu

And of course you get UHD w/ HDR media support

--Bob 



If it matters to you, Cinavia is active with network and USB playback on the 203 from what I understand. 

:nerd2:


----------



## Truthsayer (Jan 2, 2017)

The 203 sounds really nice if they have problem issues worked out. Still waiting for the 205, it should be killer.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The disappointment for me is they did away with apps on the 203. I guess Roku stick will take care of that.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

asere said:


> The disappointment for me is they did away with apps on the 203. I guess Roku stick will take care of that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I read that they did that to make the unit perform better...less apps = faster?


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks redsandvb, for those specs. information on the Oppo 203 that's a Giant step over the 103, in addition to getting rid of the Apps I love it, 

I did own a 103 which I sold a few months ago my main gripe was with the Apps and the player keep freezing up at least once per month I had to call Oppo two times to get an escape plan, and as "Ron" suggested with the Apps absent in the new Gens it should really speed up things, I'm looking to visit Oppo again but I'm watching and reading a little longer:wink2:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

wynshadwm said:


> thanks redsandvb, for those specs. information on the Oppo 203 that's a Giant step over the 103, in addition to getting rid of the Apps I love it,
> 
> I did own a 103 which I sold a few months ago my main gripe was with the Apps and the player keep freezing up at least once per month I had to call Oppo two times to get an escape plan, and as "Ron" suggested with the Apps absent in the new Gens it should really speed up things, I'm looking to visit Oppo again but I'm watching and reading a little longer


 That's the first I've ever heard of an actual owner complain of an older Oppo player. I've been following the Oppo 203 thread over at AVS and many owners are complaining that it was rushed to market too soon. My Samsung is cheap plastic but I never have had it freeze up on me. I would think they'll get the bugs worked out with firmware updates but until they do I'll be sticking with the k8500.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm betting Oppo gets the bugs squashed eventually.

As for me, I don't have a UHD TV yet so don't need to pick up a 203 just yet. In fact, I just picked up a used 103D. Only problem for me is that some studios are keeping the Atmos audio for their UHD discs and leaving their standard BDs with TrueHD or DTS MA :frown:


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

JBrax said:


> That's the first I've ever heard of an actual owner complain of an older Oppo player..


I bought mine with the (RUKO streaming stick 3400m that must use the HML/HDMI port on the front panel with the WIFI dongle thingy) and that maybe the culprit amongst other issues, either way, I wasn't happy with it 

I'll take a peep over by AVS and see what they are saying about the Oppo 203


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I should have my Oppo 203 on this coming Tuesday.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My Roku arrives today

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Interestingly enough the 103D is more expensive then the new 203 that's 4k.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

JBrax said:


> That's the first I've ever heard of an actual owner complain of an older Oppo player. I've been following the Oppo 203 thread over at AVS and many owners are complaining that it was rushed to market too soon. My Samsung is cheap plastic but I never have had it freeze up on me. I would think they'll get the bugs worked out with firmware updates but until they do I'll be sticking with the k8500.


I will say regarding the Oppo 103, that the YouTube app is very slow and sometimes freezes or refuses to play something when I try to cast something to it from my phone. I haven't really used any of the other apps on it, but I love being able to stream audio and video files to it over the network. That functionality has been pretty much flawless for me.

Looking forward to the 203, but glad I won't be needing it for several months at least, since I won't be going 4k or immersive audio until later this year. Hopefully by then the worst of the bugs will be worked out of the thing.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

asere said:


> Interestingly enough the 103D is more expensive then the new 203 that's 4k.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That is because it has the D...if you compared it with the non D it would be the same price or lower. They do hold their value very well though IMO.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> That is because it has the D...if you compared it with the non D it would be the same price or lower. They do hold their value very well though IMO.


I know but D is nowhere near as great as 4k

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

asere said:


> I know but D is nowhere near as great as 4k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yes but the they have to pay extra for the "D", so it is not fair IMO to compare the price as a "D" option is not even available yet in 4K. I originally was going to get a 103 (a while back) with the "D" but decided in my situation it made more sense to not get it and then get the standalone Darbee so it could be used for all of my Sources. When and if they get a 4K version I am sure the price will increase too.


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

I got the change to measure the output of OPPO UDP-203 UHD Player for digital errors.










I used my Blu-Ray (1080p) calibration disk loaded to OPPO's drive and the CalMAN's ColorChecker Classic (+Primary/Secondary Colors with 100% Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level) Chapter with DVDO AVLab TPG Color Checker function (where it displays the digital level of the selected pixel on screen) to measure it's pattern output for digital errors when you playback a blu-ray.

I measured also the same patterns from the Blu-Ray ISO of my calibration disk loaded from it's front USB and found total agreement with the measurement from the drive.

Here are the results of that test:



















This player is bit-perfect @ it's YCbCr 4:4:4 / 4:2:2 output and has some errors at it's RGB-Video Output.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Ted, hi.

How would that relate/compare to say another 4K BR player? ...Like for example, a Panasonic DMP-UB900. 
Fair question on the Oppo 203 vs the competition; video top quality performance wise with 4K BR, HDR10, regular 1080p BR, 3D BR, ...tra-la-la all the best moving pictures with high dynamic range and ultra high definition (natural razor sharp detailed images with real depth, and the most natural/realistic colors). 

And! In real video watching tests too. Like from some of the top 4K BR disc transfers.

Thank you in advance.
~Bob


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

NorthSky said:


> Ted, hi.
> 
> How would that relate/compare to say another 4K BR player? ...Like for example, a Panasonic DMP-UB900.
> Fair question on the Oppo 203 vs the competition; video top quality performance wise with 4K BR, HDR10, regular 1080p BR, 3D BR, ...tra-la-la all the best moving pictures with high dynamic range and ultra high definition (natural razor sharp detailed images with real depth, and the most natural/realistic colors).
> ...


Hi Bob,

I'm not owner of any UHD player, but I will do a comparison of OPPO UDP-203 vs. XBOX One S to a setup that has both, soon


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

ConnecTED said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I'm not owner of any UHD player, but I will do a comparison of OPPO UDP-203 vs. XBOX One S to a setup that has both, soon


Cool enough. Thx Ted (I like your username).


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

Quick Update to the Digital Error test I performed with OPPO UDP-203 and posted the results earlier here, I have checked the HDMI Input also for digital errors using an YCbCr 4:4:4 / 4:2:2 8bit HDMI Input signal and I found it bit-perfect also!


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

That's excellent news Ted. Did you also check for audio/video sync? ...From various sources.


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

NorthSky said:


> That's excellent news Ted. Did you also check for audio/video sync? ...From various sources.


Hi, sync is related with HDMI input lag (internal display colorspace conversions/processing), I can't test this because it will different per setup.


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Ah, it's all right.

♦ http://www.hdfever.fr/2017/01/01/pretest-oppo-udp203eu/


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

I looked @ the most recent Oppo 203 thread and this is it. 

Release date: March 24, 2017
Category: Latest Public Beta Test Release
Main Version: UDP20X-41-0317B
Loader Version: TF0030
MCU Version: MCU203-01-1118
Release Notes:
1. Added the Dolby Digital and DTS options under the S/PDIF Output setting in Audio Output Setup, which allows the player to re-encode different audio formats into the Dolby Digital or DTS audio format for the S/PDIF output.
2. Improved the output accuracy when using the RGB PC Level color space.
3. Resolved a frame dropping issue when using cable or satellite boxes through the HDMI In.
4. Improved A/V sync when using the HDMI In.
5. Resolved an issue where the Full zoom mode would not fill the screen when playing 4:3 content.
6. Improved stability when accessing SMB servers.
7. Resolved an issue where ejecting the disc tray could lock up the player.
8. Improved compatibility with Optoma 4K projectors.

• General disc compatibility improvements based on recent and upcoming UHD Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting that up... I am still on the older firmware.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Ron, from your Oppo 203 are you using both HDMI outputs or only the main one? 
Also, how is your overall experience so far with Blu-rays from your 203's operational side? 
And last, your Yamaha pre/pro; do you think it can carry Dolby Vision from its HDMI outputs? 

One more  ...4K is the new BR format, and slowly it's getting HDR better, and Dolby Vision is just around the corner, and Dolby Atmos is getting more and more exclusive to 4K Blu-ray discs from many studios now...the big push plus the let go of 3D immersive audio support for the immersive video BR discs...like 'Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them' from Warner Bros. It is alarming and disconcerting but c'est la vie; 3D good bye, and 4K we all need to buy. We have no choice, they don't make low res TVs anymore (1080p only), or quasi not. How long till you convert the rest of your home theater rig to the next higher Dolby Vision level?  

Cheers,


----------

